# Wetsuits and winter dives



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

What thickness suits are you guys rocking this time of year? At what depth/how far out are people finding flounder out of Destin? Anything else worth going after around now?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

5mil and a 1.5 hood, plenty warm for 35+ minutes.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i dove with two 3/2's this weekend and was plenty comfy in 100 ft of water


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

This so far has been an extremely warm winter. To be really protected all through the winter you need a 7-mill two piece farmer john suit. with a separate hooded vest. But what do I know I've only been diving for over 50 years.33 in Pensacola. As for the Flounder, There in the Gulf.
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Body fat content also comes into play.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> Body fat content also comes into play.


 Oh yes, And I don't have much after loosing about 50 lbs over the last three years. I went from an XL down to a ML wet suit. I still say farmer john 7mm. Hell at 66 ft the suit is compressed down to 1/4 of the original thickness or 1.75 MM. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

sealark said:


> This so far has been an extremely warm winter. To be really protected all through the winter you need a 7-mill two piece farmer john suit. with a separate hooded vest. But what do I know I've only been diving for over 50 years.33 in Pensacola. As for the Flounder, There in the Gulf.
> :thumbup::thumbup:



When you say a 7mm Farmer John, will that be 14mm on the chest? I am looking into buying a thicker suit now and have a couple in mind. Last I checked with MBT they were sold out so I was looking at these 2 on LeisurePro. Which of those 2 would you recommend or neither of those? Also I don't plan on diving at all during JAnuary through probably March. JUst looking for something to dive later into the season and earlier into next.

7mm
http://www.leisurepro.com/Prod/CategoryID_982/Context_980/Sort_Price/DescSort_0/Filter_flid_982_4%3d243/Page_2/NSPX7JM.html

7mm Farmer John (14mm on core)
http://www.leisurepro.com/Prod/Cate...Sort_0/Filter_flid_982_4=243/Page_1/NSPW.html


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

It depends on the person to be honest. Right now the way water temps are, a 3 mil will be fine. It is unseasonably warm. We did 2 dives Saturday. My buddy wore a 3. I wore a 5 with hood on 1st dive. Without hood on second dive. The other 2 guys wore 7 mil semi drys. They were cussing those heavy suits the whole day. I didn't even notice I took off the hood on the 2nd dive. The happiest person was the guy in the 3 mil. Again, it is unseasonably warm. 

I wear a 5 mil with a 2 mil hood all the way down to 55 degrees. And I dislike cold water, but I find that I really don't need anything more. It really does depend on the person. To me, the more you stack on the warmer you are, but if it is not needed, it is just more to carry and clean. Not to mention you lose mobility. 

Everyone will have a different answer to this question. Borrow or rent different suits to find what works. Just don't pee in your buddies suit.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

jer4011 said:


> When you say a 7mm Farmer John, will that be 14mm on the chest? I am looking into buying a thicker suit now and have a couple in mind. Last I checked with MBT they were sold out so I was looking at these 2 on LeisurePro. Which of those 2 would you recommend or neither of those? Also I don't plan on diving at all during JAnuary through probably March. JUst looking for something to dive later into the season and earlier into next.
> 
> 7mm
> http://www.leisurepro.com/Prod/CategoryID_982/Context_980/Sort_Price/DescSort_0/Filter_flid_982_4%3d243/Page_2/NSPX7JM.html
> ...


I have a 5mm jumpsuit with a merino lined vest and hood. Got them both at MBT.

You could try the 7 mm jumpsuit with a 5mm lined vest and hood.

http://www.leisurepro.com/Prod/PINHVM5M.html

The two piece farmer john will give you the most protection. The problem with the farmer john is that once you remove the top, your shoulders and arms are exposed. With the jumpsuit/vest and hood, you can remove the vest and hood and dive with the one piece. Also, once the water warms up a bit more, use can use the vest and hood in combination with your 3mm jump suit. It's really a personal preference. To me, it's more important to have a warm cabin between dives than a super thick wetsuit. You won't catch me diving from a CC boat in the winter time.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

SaltAddict said:


> Just don't pee in your buddies suit.


Oooops!


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> I have a 5mm jumpsuit with a merino lined vest and hood. Got them both at MBT.
> 
> You could try the 7 mm jumpsuit with a 5mm lined vest and hood.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of a lined hood. I may go by MBt tomorrow and see if they have any just to check them out


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Man, just had to pass on an unused 7mm scubapro for 75 bucks since it was wrong size.


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

Dive Pros is selling off a bunch of 6.5mm two pc farmer shorty combos in really good shape for $75.00.


----------

